# No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## knickman5000 (Jul 17, 2002)

FRANK WILLIAMS IS INJURED
HE NEEDS SURGERY ON HIS WRIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

are you KIDDING??????????????????????


----------



## nixfan (Jul 15, 2002)

I have come to a logical, well thought out conclusion after watching the knicks for several years. I think after you read this you will agree, and its aobut time we all faced it. God hates the knicks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i am not sure if its God himself or the collective basketball gods...But there is no LOVE being cast upon the Knicks....

PLEASE,do not let me see a starting lineup of

Ward
houston
spree
mcdyess
thomas

I am desperate....sign Larry Hughes or Omar cook


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *nixfan *
> I have come to a logical, well thought out conclusion after watching the knicks for several years. I think after you read this you will agree, and its aobut time we all faced it. God hates the knicks.


If he hates the Knicks then he looks at the Warriors as their annoying little brother... who he hates even more


----------

